# Bernie



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well for those who like Bernie, I think you need to know the truth about her, she is stealing my licky mouse (he licks fingers, soooooooo cute). Ive only had licky mouse and his brother for a couple of hours but hes had to go and stay with the woman who is bringing them to Bernie tomorrow, It was obvious from the start that licky mouse loves me bestist and that heartless Bernie is stealing him, anyway here are some piccies of the gorgeous boys so you can see just how cute they are and therefor what a terribly mean person Bernie is 


































This is where I told them that they were going to have to leave 









so they ran and hid


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Poor meeces  They were obviously very happy with you and showed you through their lickey kisses  How mean of Bernie to steal them!!! Norty Bernie :wink: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Poor meeces  They were obviously very happy with you and showed you through their lickey kisses  How mean of Bernie to steal them!!! Norty Bernie :wink: :lol:


Well Im glad you can see her for the meanie she really is ZT


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Sooo bootiful... How could you be so cruel Bernie?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

They are scrummy, how could you tell everyone the truth TDM. You told me you would never tell :crying:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hahaha its NOT my fault these are going to bernie, i did NOT have anything to do with it nope nope nope

they are beautiful, not as beautiful as their sisters though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> They are scrummy, how could you tell everyone the truth TDM. You told me you would never tell :crying:


Well its about time people knew:cursing: :lol:, they are sooooo awwwwwwwwwww Bernie, you are going to luv luv luvvvvvvvvvv them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww miss em now!! Got the hyper boy staring at me now lol though...yeah I still love you!!! Maybe I will be able to tell diff between them now!!

And yeah naughty Bernie


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> hahaha its NOT my fault these are going to bernie, i did NOT have anything to do with it nope nope nope
> 
> they are beautiful, not as beautiful as their sisters though


I think you will find tis all your fault my dear :smilewinkgrin:

I'm getting so excited to meet them


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> They are scrummy, how could you tell everyone the truth TDM. You told me you would never tell :crying:


You should know by now that secrets aren't secrets on PF :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> hahaha its NOT my fault these are going to bernie, i did NOT have anything to do with it nope nope nope
> 
> they are beautiful, not as beautiful as their sisters though


Oh yes...the little telltale "bird"


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I think you will find tis all your fault my dear :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I'm getting so excited to meet them


you cant prove it!!!! therefore its not true!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh yes...the little telltale "bird"


i dont know what you mean :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Well its about time people knew:cursing: :lol:, they are sooooo awwwwwwwwwww Bernie, you are going to luv luv luvvvvvvvvvv them


hehe I can't wait to meet them, it's gonna be a busy day tomorrow, and I can blame you for that 



zany_toon said:


> You should know by now that secrets aren't secrets on PF :lol:


Hmmm I think I should put a postit note on the screen so I don't forget that :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You lot are bonkers as always..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> You lot are bonkers as always..


you know you love it


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> you know you love it


:lol: I try to not get dragged in by you mad people..lol I end up with more pets when i do.. hahaha


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :lol: I try to not get dragged in by you mad people..lol I end up with more pets when i do.. hahaha


There are two more boys left!!! Haha


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> There are two more boys left!!! Haha


Im having no more..
I mean it now.. Im heart broken enough..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Im having no more..
> I mean it now.. Im heart broken enough..


it wont last!!

give it a few months, and i bet you, you will find some one who needs you


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Ohhh they should be here soon with their errr travelling companions  I'm sat here bitting my nails I'm so excited :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you will have no nails left after last nights nail biting too!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> you will have no nails left after last nights nail biting too!!!! :lol:


haha tell me about it :lol:

Well they are here 




























I will get better pics once they have settled in, not sure if they are going to stay together as the have had a few scuffles but I'm just keeping an eye on them as they might just be stressed from their long journey


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

I had to split the boy's as their fighting got worse


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I had to split the boy's as their fighting got worse


There were a couple of scuffs here too, I did think they wouldnt stay together if it increased , its lovely to see them in their real home though


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

such a shame they couldnt stay together  but atleast they have their forever home now though 




AND ITS NOT MY FAULT


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> AND ITS NOT MY FAULT


All your fault my dear


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> All your fault my dear


prove it XD


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> prove it XD


I have to start logging my FB chats lol!!!

Well am relieved they got there safe and sound. It is a shame they couldn't live together but they are now going to have happy lives! Whats annoying is the other two haven't squabled since that I know of....I think the boisterous ones went to you which I feel a little annoyed at myself about...i watched them for about ten mins and picked out the two calmer ones


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I have to start logging my FB chats lol!!!
> 
> Well am relieved they got there safe and sound. It is a shame they couldn't live together but they are now going to have happy lives! Whats annoying is the other two haven't squabled since that I know of....I think the boisterous ones went to you which I feel a little annoyed at myself about...i watched them for about ten mins and picked out the two calmer ones


Are you having a go at Licky mouse? , he is not boisterous, he is err misunderstood


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Are you having a go at Licky mouse? , he is not boisterous, he is err misunderstood


Did u find only one licked u? Thats how I (THINK) i told them apart lol!! And yes he is boisterous!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Did u find only one licked u? Thats how I (THINK) i told them apart lol!! And yes he is boisterous!!!!


Hes gorgeous, Bernie doesnt know how close she came to getting one lone mousie


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I have to start logging my FB chats lol!!!
> 
> Well am relieved they got there safe and sound. It is a shame they couldn't live together but they are now going to have happy lives! Whats annoying is the other two haven't squabled since that I know of....I think the boisterous ones went to you which I feel a little annoyed at myself about...i watched them for about ten mins and picked out the two calmer ones


Don't worry about it hun, I was kind of expecting to have to split them up anyway as my last 3 boys were litter mates that got on really well but the stress of the trip over was enough to start them squabbling too 

They have settled fine now they are separated although I'm going to have to get another ZZ as they are tiny so will fit through the bars of my cambridge with ease  Oh well any excuse to buy a new cage huh? :lol:

The bigger of the 2 boy's gave me a right scare last night tho, I went in to check on them and I couldn't see him anywhere  I was wondering how the hell I was going to tell you that after a couple of hours I manage to lose one :cursing: So I started setting up a bin trap to try and catch him again and all of a sudden he pops his nose out of the megazorb :lol:
Panic over I check over the cage to make sure he really can't get out (which he can't as it is meshed within an inch of its life haha), I can't believe it I was on the verge of tears and everything


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I have to start logging my FB chats lol!!!
> 
> Well am relieved they got there safe and sound. It is a shame they couldn't live together but they are now going to have happy lives! Whats annoying is the other two haven't squabled since that I know of....I think the boisterous ones went to you which I feel a little annoyed at myself about...i watched them for about ten mins and picked out the two calmer ones


no no no no no you will get me into trouble you will!!!!!!!

IT WASNT ME!!!!! :lol:

bernie, i can just imagine you ripping the house appart lookimg for a loose moose


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> bernie, i can just imagine you ripping the house appart lookimg for a loose moose


What made it worse was I couldn't tell the OH what I was looking for as he hasn't a clue that 2 mice turned up yesterday :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hahahahaha oops


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad they have settled fine. I have had rodents eascape and found them in boots and roller plased. Thats when I learnet the cage wasnt escape proof


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> What made it worse was I couldn't tell the OH what I was looking for as he hasn't a clue that 2 mice turned up yesterday :lol:


Ooh it's like a secret affair!! How exciting. They are escape artists so i understand the panic...and they are easily camouflaged in megazorb I would imagine  And all the boys are keen diggers!!! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ooh it's like a secret affair!! How exciting. They are escape artists so i understand the panic...and they are easily camouflaged in megazorb I would imagine  And all the boys are keen diggers!!! xx


JUST TO ADD: I don't condone affairs!!!....unless with meeces!!!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Have we now got a new Jerry springer love triangle with all your mice


----------

